# Mostlydead.com



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone used any of their latex mask products?
Thinking of going that route instead of the usual rubber mask.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Rubber masks are awfully hot to wear for any extended period of time, regardless of who makes them.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes I know, that is why I am asking about the latex ones you glue to your face.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

So you want to use prosthetics. I have used the latex foam and gel ones, also latex. The latex foam, can be reused, but the gel are only a 1 time use.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

My two cents from my limited exposure to prosthetics: As long as heat can escape off of the top of your head, you will be much more comfortable with a latex prosthetic than stuffing your head into a fully enclosed mask of any type...aside from any itching that is!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Only problem I have ever had with prosthetics is that you are destined to get an itch at the EXACT center of the thickest part of the prosthetic. No amount of tapping will make the itch go away. But they look awesome! If you order one, make sure to get either Pros-Aid or Telesis 5 to adhere it with, and cough up the extra cash for the adhesive remover. I promise you won't regret it.


----------

